

How to date an entrepreneur - fnazeeri
http://klawless.wordpress.com/2008/12/30/how-to-date-an-entrepreneur/

======
davidw
> Don’t be surprised if you get in a fight and s/he flings a number out at you
> about how much you have cost them

That sounds like a stunningly bad thing to say to a woman.

~~~
bkudria
It sounds like a stunningly bad thing to say to anyone in any situation.

------
zitterbewegung
I am more interested in not dating one but more interested how to get dates if
you are entrepreneur.

~~~
curiousgeorge
hire hot people and you get to meet their hot friends.

~~~
delano
Ya that's what you want to see, you're boss hanging off your friends.

~~~
scotth
your

~~~
delano
Thank you!

~~~
scotth
you're welcome :)

------
jaspertheghost
With regard to profiling entrepreneurs, the characterizations from Steven
Berglas are more spot on:

[http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/11/21/entrepreneur-...](http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/11/21/entrepreneur-
psychology-harvard-ent-hr-cx_sb_1121berglasego.html)

[http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/12/02/turner-
gates-...](http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/12/02/turner-gates-
churchill-ent-manage-cx_sb_1202berglasdrive.html)

------
sammcd
Hah. I like the description of the entrepreneur, but as for "how to date
them." it basically asks the dater to be a perfect person and do everything
perfectly right for this amazing entrepreneur. I have a feeling this person
will be a little tough to find.

